# photo's of my dogs



## kikimora (Nov 2, 2007)

hi all

just joined here,


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

absolutley out of this world!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

You wouldn't want to break in to your house!!!


----------



## Stacey86 (Nov 1, 2007)

They are all gorgeous


----------

